# Best generator



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I'm getting ready to start building a home that's off the grid so I'll need a generator, Im only interested in Hondas, what's the best one to get?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

The biggest one you can afford if you are running the crew.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Honda is just the motor, you need to look at the generator portion as well

I use to own a Kodiak 5500, Honda motor, don't remember the generator side of it, anyways I ran it for 4-5 years without issues, it was considerably cheaper than the red Honda model itself, like over 1000.00!!

I could run the compressor and 2 skil saws without a problem as long as I used the 20amp twist lock connection to a junction box with 4 outlets, the 15amp circuits were good for the coffee maker and charging batteries (which by the way is the worst thing you can do to your batteries)


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Good to know about the battery's, I was looking at the eb6500watt it's $2,500 I've got a gas compressor allready but you never know, this job is pretty far out there so I want enough power to do everything. Is 6500 watts overkill or about right?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

If you have a separate compressor 6500 is more than enough. Hell you could even have a compressor on that one and still be fine.

I have a 3500 that runs my compressor and my saw fine. Much more than that and it will start tripping the breaker. The bosses son has a 5000 and that is actually what I wish I had. You can run alot of stuff off that one. I think a 6500 might be a touch over kill but better to be too big than too small and find out the hard way. IMHO


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

3500 watts will run my small 4 gallon compressor, but it won't run a big wheelbarrow compressor. Nice and light though, in a pinch, you could load it in your truck by yourself. 

I have a Lincoln weld and power 225 amp welder/ 7000 watt generator with a 16hp B&S cast iron bore boxer engine, which will easily run a wheelbarrow compressor. The only downside is that it takes up half my truck bed and weighs 600 lbs. I have a truck hoist to lift it in and out.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

We have a few different ones to use. A huge 7000w McCulloch generator, it will run a full jobsite easily never runs out of juice but is a gas hog.

Also have a HF 3800w gen that I got on black friday some 5 years ago for $75 has a subaru engine no 220 just 2 outlets of 110.

The last one is a honda 2000w inverter generator that I love. It sips gas and you can safely run a computer or charge your batteries on it. 

If I had to do it again I would buy two of the 3000w honda inverter generators. I think it would be cheaper to run than one larger one. Also if one goes down you could get by for the rest of the day on the one good one.

Cole

PS:

In case people didn't know you can daisy chain honda inverters together to combine the out put. So the two smaller ones would be equal to one bigger generator,


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

With those inverter generators, you can link multiple generators together to make a single larger generator. For example, a 3000 watt generator won't run a big compressor, but link two together to make a 6000, and you can. 
Very expensive however.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I've used the Honda inverters and they are nice, super quiet. I only want to have to worry about one though. So even these new heavy duty generators arent good to charge battery's? Erratic power output or what?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Ninjaframer said:


> Is 6500 watts overkill or about right?


Watts/Volts = Amps. 

6500 watts is 54 amps at 120V. Add up the tools you're likely to be using all at once and answer the question for yourself.

You have a gas-powered compressor; do you also have an electric that you'd plan on using for a backup? How much does that pull?

The way I work, especially considering I use a few battery-powered tools, 4-5 KW would be overkill. I could power my house with that for an all-out party (not counting the band) and still have juice to spare.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Watts/Volts = Amps.
> 
> 6500 watts is 54 amps at 120V. Add up the tools you're likely to be using all at once and answer the question for yourself.
> 
> ...


54 amps huh? Compressor is 15-20 saws are 15 a piece, add a radio and battery charger (if it's safe) and that sounds about right.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Things may have changed over the years, I haven't worked off a generator since '03. Back then the life span of my old original 18 volt Milwaukee batteries was less than 6 months. I was told by the supplier that the generator was the worst thing for them, so I bought the 12 volt adapter for truck to charge them, which was fine until winter hit and then you had the cold issue with them.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Ninjaframer said:


> 54 amps huh? Compressor is 15-20 saws are 15 a piece, add a radio and battery charger (if it's safe) and that sounds about right.


Keep in mind that it's going to be rare to have 2-3 saws and a compressor all cranking up simultaneously. Just like a house can have a 200A service with a theoretical maximum draw of 400A+ with max load on all circuits, it virtually never happens.

Both generators and chargers have come a long way in the last few years. That's not an issue these days, with rare exceptions.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I have a Lincoln 305 welder mounted on a trailer, it's capable of something close to ten thousand watts.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

One thing to consider with size is not only the running amps of your tools , but what it takes to start stuff. I have a Honda 7000 is which is really nice, quite , runs pretty long time on a tank of gas. But my big wheel barrel compressor will work it and is running a saw too, well I run it on high doing take. I would buy bigger then you think you need.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> Things may have changed over the years, I haven't worked off a generator since '03. Back then the life span of my old original 18 volt Milwaukee batteries was less than 6 months. I was told by the supplier that the generator was the worst thing for them, so I bought the 12 volt adapter for truck to charge them, which was fine until winter hit and then you had the cold issue with them.


why is the gene bad for batteries?
AC vs DC voltage?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> Things may have changed over the years, I haven't worked off a generator since '03. Back then the life span of my old original 18 volt Milwaukee batteries was less than 6 months. I was told by the supplier that the generator was the worst thing for them, so I bought the 12 volt adapter for truck to charge them, which was fine until winter hit and then you had the cold issue with them.





FramingPro said:


> why is the gene bad for batteries?
> AC vs DC voltage?


They don't output a constant voltage and frequency...I would assume the lower quality generators have a lower quality voltage regulator.

If you are powering light bulbs it doesn't make a hoot of difference, but electronics are a different story.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

If you are only interested in Honda, then you will not regret buying this generator. It is sweet, but you'll pay for it. 

http://powerequipment.honda.com/generators/models/eu6500is


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> If you are only interested in Honda, then you will not regret buying this generator. It is sweet, but you'll pay for it.
> 
> http://powerequipment.honda.com/generators/models/eu6500is


:thumbsup: Yep , but boy are they nice. Interested in just how many hours one does get out of them if taken care of , have over 600 on mine now.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

A friend of my fathers lives in the woods. He had a direct burial line go bad on him a few years ago. Happened in the winter. He bought the eu6500. He ran the thing for a year at least before he got new electricity run again. Granted, he didn't run it all the time, but I wouldn't be worried with 600 hours. I think the generator
Would crap out before the engine.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Lets NOT forget that the BIG Number on many a Generator is the Peak/Surge Wattage.

Honda model numbers are the ACTUAL Wattage Capability.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I got two Honda genarators that I only used for one day each. If only you lived closer. They been unused for almost 10 years. Just sitting in the shed.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Gary H said:


> I got two Honda genarators that I only used for one day each. If only you lived closer. They been unused for almost 10 years. Just sitting in the shed.


Probably needs the gas drained. The oil changed. The carb cleaned. Air filter replaced...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Probably needs the gas drained. The oil changed. The carb cleaned. Air filter replaced...


No I think he is looking for money instead. :laughing:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> No I think he is looking for money instead. :laughing:


Lol- 
Yea your a bit too far away to be worth a drive. I'm for sure goin Honda. What's the difference between the EU and EB series? My catalog says the EB is the industrial model.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Ninjaframer said:


> Lol-
> Yea your a bit too far away to be worth a drive. I'm for sure goin Honda. What's the difference between the EU and EB series? My catalog says the EB is the industrial model.


Looks like the EU is a recreational model and the EB is industrial. The EB says it meets osha. 


_*Typically, applications fall into one of 3 categories:

1Home back up (i.e. emergency power)
Honda's EU and EM series generators are designed to work well with a transfer switch, enabling you to quickly and easily power essential home appliances.

2Recreational use (RV, camping, tailgating, boating)
Our Super Quiet EU generators are quiet and easily portable, perfect for most recreational applications.

3Industrial use (construction and rental)
Designed with the construction worker in mind, our durable EB generators meet OSHA requirements.*_

http://powerequipment.honda.com/generators/selecting-a-generator


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

I'm not going to be running computers on it, I think the EB6500 sounds good for me. Now I gotta try and figure how much fuel I'm going to use over the next 4 months building this house so I can figure it into the bid (hopefully the cost of gas doesn't go way up).


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Ninjaframer said:


> I'm not going to be running computers on it, I think the EB6500 sounds good for me. Now I gotta try and figure how much fuel I'm going to use over the next 4 months building this house so I can figure it into the bid (hopefully the cost of gas doesn't go way up).


Might want to get one of these regulators just incase. It's $70 insurance for your cordless tools and if you ever need to plug a computer in.

http://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-LS606M-Conditioner-outlet/dp/B00006B83G


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> A friend of my fathers lives in the woods. He had a direct burial line go bad on him a few years ago. Happened in the winter. He bought the eu6500. He ran the thing for a year at least before he got new electricity run again. Granted, he didn't run it all the time, but I wouldn't be worried with 600 hours. I think the generator
> Would crap out before the engine.


Not worried about it ,just wondering what kind of hours I will get out of it.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Cole is spot in with the power conditioner. It evens out your voltage 115v and to 60hz exactly. The reasons battery chargers don't like generators is the voltage and freq can vary a lot.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

chris klee said:


> Cole is spot in with the power conditioner. It evens out your voltage 115v and to 60hz exactly. The reasons battery chargers don't like generators is the voltage and freq can vary a lot.


That is the nice thing about the EU units being a invertor style they have very clean power for senative stuff.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

I have the eu3000, best money spent!

If you will be working with a gene a lot and working close to it, get the eu...

How many guys do we know in the trades that have lost their hearing.....


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

chris klee said:


> Cole is spot in with the power conditioner. It evens out your voltage 115v and to 60hz exactly. The reasons battery chargers don't like generators is the voltage and freq can vary a lot.


Gotta get my nerd on and correct that a bit. They don't do a thing to stabilize the frequency; in order to do that, they would have to incorporate a lot of circuitry to first turn the AC into DC, then "invert" it into AC again.

They do stabilize the voltage and filter out spurious electrical noise--the latter being the primary thing that upsets the switching power supplies in chargers.

With the newer inverter generators, there is no need for such a conditioner.

[I usta wuz a electronics tech.]


----------

